# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Mendoni se Edi Rama është zgjidhësi i krizës në PS?

## Zëri

Une do doja qe se bashku ta trajtonim kete teme te re te postuar nga une Zeri. Mu duk goxha e arsyeshme per ta futur ne diskutim kete teme, pasi qe Edi tashme ka publikuar edhe kandidaturen e tij per kryetar te PS.

  Sa eshte i qelluar ky kerkim posti nga Edi Rama?
  Cfare te mirash apo mrekullish do t'i sjelle PS ?
  Mendoni se per Edin do te ishte me mire te mos kandidonte per  kryetar te PS?
  Cili eshte qellimi i tij ne kete rast,cfare mund te pasoje po qe se ai fiton kundrejt rivaleve te tij te PS?

  Per keto dhe te tjera, ju ftoj te debatojme ne kete Forum.



 :i merzitur:  


 Shqiperia ne krize ?!

----------


## gabriel

KETU S'BEHET FJALE PER TE MIRA E AQ ME PAK MREKULLI QE DO TE SILLTE RAMA,KETU ESHTE LUFTE E PASTER KLANESH RIVALE.
NJEREZIT E RAMES  E TE METES VOTUAN PER PARTINE E GJINUSHIT VETEM QE SOT TE TREGONIN SE KANE MARRE ME SHUME SE PS-JA.
E VESHTIRE DO JETE PER RAMEN PAS KONGRESIT.PERSONALISHT NUK BESOJ SE RAMA DO TA MBYLLI KETE TRE VJECAR NE BASHKINE E TIRANES.ATE DO TA HEQIN. :konfuz:   :i hutuar:

----------


## gabriel

EDI RAMES TANI SI NGELET GJE VEC TA MARRI LEHTE DHE ME KENGE NE GOJE:
 :majmun duke kercyer:  KJO ESHTE TIRONA JONE TIRONA E KONTRADITES E LUFTES E PAQES ERRESIRES DHE E DRITES, :i habitur!:  
MASHTRIMIT SE VERTETES SHPIFJES INTERESIT
 :djall i nevrikosur:  SHUME ZHURME E eeeeee..........

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Mendoni se Edi Rama eshte zgjidhesi i krizes ne PS?


Absolutisht jo.

Nuk mendoj se ka dallim midis Rames dhe Nanos. Aq te mira sa keni pare nga Nanua do te shikoni dhe nga Rama.

----------


## Zëri

*Absolutisht jo.*  

Nuk mendoj se ka dallim midis Rames dhe Nanos. Aq te mira sa keni pare nga Nanua do te shikoni dhe nga Rama.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    E nderuara Veshtruse !

Po mire, kush mendoni se i ktheje Tiranes fytyren e saj te vertete? Une mendoj se Edi Rama. Nanua eshte tjeter nga Rama. 


  Shendet te deshiron Zëri !

----------


## Lexuesja

Ja kush eshte Edvin Rama Kryehajduti i Tiranes


E si mund te jete me mire per Edi Ramen te mos kandidonte per kryetar i PS,ku ai me ate post do te mbuloj faqen e zeze se tij ku eshte i lidhur me grupin "Hakmarje per drejtesi" dhe kerkon qe te jete nje politikan me imunitet qe te mbrohet nga politika .

Edi Rama eshte nje njeri qe urren familjen e tij , qe e urren artin panvarsisht se paraqitet si artist i madh ,por ne fakt ai eshte nje deshtak.
Per kete eshte fakt qe  ish  gruaja e tij ,nje zonje e nderuar ka qene nje artiste dhe sot ajo eshte ne kontroll te mjekut per arsye se ka pesuar kriza nervore qe ja ka sjellur ish i shoqi Edvin Jasin Kadi  Rama. Jasin Kadi eshte ortak i Bin Ladenit dhe aksioner u kullave binjake qe vazhdojn te ndertohen nen henden e krybashkiakut te suksesshem Edi Rama.

Ish nusja e tij Matilden e ka akuzuar se femija nuk ishte i imi por i babes se tij Kristaqit,por ne ate kohe u mbyll ky muhabet per arsye se i jati ishte kandidat ne komitetin qendror .Dhe kur doli ne gjygj per te lidhur pensionin e femijes,per 2000 lek te vjetra nuk ra dakort qe ti jepenin femijes se tij,ky eshte Edi Rama i cili hiqet se i do femijet ,dhe ne te vertet ai nuk do femijen e tij.

Ky " hero" i Tiranes eshte shkaktari i krizes ekonomike ne Tirane.
I ka zgjeruar  te gjitha rrugen ekzistuese  dhe i ka shtruar dhe ka mar prej buxhetit te shtetit 1.000000 dollar per 1000 meter,ku me keto para mund te ndertohej e njejta permase rruge  me 6 kalime. 
Nuk ka firme ndertimi qe Edvin Rama dhe sot i ka borxh 50% te investimit qe kan bere firmat.Dhe ju thot si ke filmi "I teti ne bronz";Leket do ti merrni kure te clirohet Shqiperia.
 Edi Rama ka vendosur nje monopol te dhunshem mbi ndertimin ,duke prishur raportin "Kerkes-Ofert"  dhe ai eshte shkaku kryesor qe ne Tirane ngrihen cmimet e ndertesave artificialisht.
Duke ditur se ndertimet jane taksapaguesit me te medhenj ,dhe paguajn 40% te buxhetit te shtetit.  Edi Rama eshte shkaku kryesor  per frenimin e ndertimeve dhe investimeve .Edi Rama eshte milioner i mafies shqiptare e cila e vuri minister kulture ne favor te interesave te veta,me qellim qe te bente monopol qendren e Tiranes,ku ai ne ate kohe e shpalli monument kulture.Ne kohen qe kur ai u shpall  kryetar bashkie te cilin e zgjodhi (nga mafia e kuqe),ai pa pike turpi ato ndertesa  qe i kishte shpallur monument kulture ja u shiti pjestareve "Hakmarrje per drejtesi" dhe nxorri nga to rryshfete  miliona dollar.
1)Edi Rama shiti parlamentin e pare Shqipetar ku ka folur i famshmi Fan.S. Noli .
Dje kinema 17 Nentori
Sot nje ndertim shumekatesh 
Qe eshte prone e antareve"Hakmarrje per drejtesi" qe vran shoferin e kryeprokurorit Sallaku.Keto jane te dhena nga burime sekrete.
Ky ishte dhe shkaku qe Edi Rama u be antar i PS per te pasur nje mbrojteje politike ,pasi kishte lidhje me banden "hakmarrje per drejtesi".
Edi Rama eshte ideator dhe autor i tentatives per prishjen e teatrit kombetar per dy arsye
1)Ne token e teatrit kombetar jane rreth 14.000 m²ne qender te kryeqytetit ,dhe dihet qe eshte toke shteterore.
Ajo ju ishte premtuar nga ana e tij" firmave te kuqe" te cilat e sollen Edin ne pushtet si Ilir Trebicka Fidel Ylli ,KlementKoloneci(Dhendri i diktatorit Hoxha) etj.
Edi rama ka vendosur jo vetem monopol me ndertime por edhe mbi zyrat e projektimit.
Nuk mund te aprovohet projekti i nje arqitekti dhe konstruktori ne qofte se nuk eshte e nenshkruar nga  Agim Myftiu (cuni Manush  Myftiut) ose (dhendri i Enver Hoxhes )Klement Koloneci apo Mimoza Kroi (nusja e djalit te Haxhi Kroit ish shefi i kabinetit te Hoxhes):
Edi Rama qe pretendon zona te gjelberta ne  qytetit ,eshte autori i shitjes se  fidanishtes e cila ndodhet prane arshives se shtetit dhe stacionit te trenit,duke ja ndryshuar planin e rregullores se qytetit dhe krysisht zgjerimin e stacionit te trenit.Keto lloje ndertimesh jane dhene per favore politike te linjave te Gramoz Rucit ,Halim Jaho,Ardian Resulit etj.
Edi Rama, ne fushaten e tij si kryetar bashkie ,erdhi me iden e ndertimeve te ulta dhe ruajtjes te planit dhe rregullores te qytetit te Tiranes.
Ku ai prapa salles se kongreseve ka dhene nje leje ndertimi prej 21 katesh ,18 ne siperfaqe dhe 3 kate nen toke.Eshe qe po ai para Sherantonit ne sheshin "Italia" ne zone te gjelbert ka dhene nje leje ndertimi qe shkateron gjithe formen e projektit te vjeter Italjan i cili ka formen e sopates se Elingtonit ,ku bulevardi ishte bishti ndersa sopata eshte godina e kuvendit popullor ,stadiumi dhe objektet perqark.Edi Rama eshte personi qe shprehet per mbrojtjen e arsimit dhe kultures ku thote se shkollat jane prone e popullit,dhe nderkohe eshte autor i dhenies se leje ndertimit e nje ndertese ne oborrin e liceut artistik ne Tirana ku sot eshte i perfunduar.

Edi Rama eshte autor i nje leje ndertimi ne shkollen Kosova ku  "padashje "eshte djegur ajo shkolle ,ku Presidenti i firmes se kesaj ndertese eshte Baudin Zere burri i Anila Capos,gjygjtare ne shkallen e pare "shoku" Edi Rama 3 kembet e tjera i ka mbi pushtetin gjygjsor .

Gjate kohes kur ka qene minister i kultures eshte autor i dhenies me qira "Ambientet e akademise se larte te arteve me 1 dollar per m² Fidel Yllit,ku cmimi ne ate zone ne ate kohe ishte 10deri ne 15 dollar per m².
Edi Rama qe kur ka qene minister i kultures i ka dhene televizorit "Top Chanel" ambientet e piramides (Ish muzeu i diktatorit Enver Hoxha),me tarifa teper favorizuese.
Edi Rama i ka dhene televizorit "News 24"dhe gazetes shqiptare ,ambiente te ish uzines traktori, me qira teper favorizuese Televizori "Klan" qe ka nje ndertim te nje pronari tjeter ,dhe nese nuk i bie violines ne favor te edi Rames ai televizor prishet si ndertim pa leje ne toke te tjeter kujt .

Ne shkallen e pare te gjykates se rrethit ,nenkryetare e kesaj Pranvera Srakosha ,burri se ciles eshte firm ndertimi .Neqofte ka ndonje konflikt bashkia e Tiranes me qytetare te ndryshem kjo zonja ose gjykon vete ose ja jep gjykimin e procesit kolegeve te saj te cilat kan dhe ato fima ndertimi ,dhe kan interes qe gjygji te fitohe gjithmon ne favor te bashkise.

Ne gjykaten e Apelit eshte vajza e krytarit  Muarrem Kushe e cila eshte e martuar apo bashkjeton me Altin Lame nje kriminel ( nipi i 
Vajdin Lame ) Pronar i lokalit Juventlia i cili ka super pushtet mbi Edi Ramen.
Pra i bie llogjikisht qe Edi Rama posedon gjykaten e apelit .

Ne gjykaten e kastacionit ,pra gjykata e shkalles se trete, me kryetar Thimo Kondin  ,ku shoku i ngushte i tij Viktor Ikonomi eshte avokat (ish zevendes minister dhe babai i Belinda Ikonomit qe eshte shefe e kabinetit te shokut Edi Rama,keshtu qe Edi dhe kete gjykat e ka fut ne kthetra.
Per nje leje ndertimi investoret duhet ta paguajn Edi Ramen 100.000dollar.Nje pronar i nje firme i cili nuk ishte ne gjendje te paguante 100.000 i shkoi Edit ne zyre dhe i tha te lutem nuk kam aq sa kerkoni ju por kam vetem 60.000dollar te lutem meri se nuk i them kujt, Edi Rama ju pergjigje me nje edukat te nje mafiozi apo gangsteri ;Bej 100.000$ dhe jo 99.000$ se nuk ti pranoj dhe dil me megafon ke sheshi "skenderbej" dhe thuj qe Edi Rama me ka kerkuar 100.000 se se caj .....

Pra i bie neqofte se ke ndonje problem per te zgjidhur ne Bashkin e Tiranes duhet te besh ankese ne OKB ,pasi oktapodi qe eshte kryetar i saj ka pushtet mbi pushtet gjyqsor dhe pushtetin ekzekutiv.
Me nje fjale Edi Rama me sa ka bere dhe me sa po bene nuk e ka te gjate ate post qe i eshte besuar nga populli.

Nga Lexuesja.

----------


## gezo

TE  LUMTE  LEXUESJA AI  ESHTE  ME  TE  VERTET  EDI  RAMA por DOJA  TE  SHTOJA  SE  ME  KANDIDIMIN  E  TIJ  I  BEN  VETEM  NJE  FAVOR OPZITES

----------


## Zëri

Pershendetje !


   Edhe une po pajtohem me ty, ne thonjeza, por ama me thuaj pse ata para tij se bene ate qe beri Edi Rama per Tiranen?





    Zëri

----------


## Lexuesja

Ju lutem pak me qarte pyetjen ,se nuk e kuptoj se cfare kerkon te dish?

----------


## Zëri

Po Edi Rama e ndryshoi Tiranen dhe jo paraardhesit e tij? Mbaroi pallate me te bukurat te mundshme, pastroi qytetin nga pislleqet e shume e shume te tjera, apo jo? Nuk jane te verteta keto? He, si thua ti?



     Zëri

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Po mire, kush mendoni se i ktheje Tiranes fytyren e saj te vertete? Une mendoj se Edi Rama.


Si ja ka kthyer Edi Rama Tiranes fytyren e vertete? Ne cfare menyre? Duke perdorur parat e vjedhura nga populli per te ndertuar ca lokale per interesat e tyre personale (dmth ne vend qe te kene ata fitim, sepse populli vazhdon akoma ne varferi)?

Si mendoni?

Lexuesja e ka then tamem: *"Ky 'hero' i Tiranes eshte shkaktari i krizes ekonomike ne Tirane."* Une vetem do te shtoja se nuk ka qen vetem ky 'hero' por kane qen dhe ata qe e perkrahin hyrjen e tije ne PS.

----------


## Lexuesja

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga Zëri_ 
[B]Po Edi Rama e ndryshoi Tiranen dhe jo paraardhesit e tij? Mbaroi pallate me te bukurat te mundshme, pastroi qytetin nga pislleqet e shume e shume te tjera, apo jo? Nuk jane te verteta keto? He, si thua ti?

----------------------------------------------------------------
Cfare i ndryshoi Edi Rama ne Tirane?Uji dhe dritat qe eshte ceshtje kryesore e qytetareve te Tiranes,si sot ashtu dhe ne kohen e Enverit, as nuk ka vene dore fare. Plehrat jane simos me keq, kudo te shohesh e te hedhesh syte ,sa eshte bere problem , dhe  per plehrat e sharres ku qent turren e hane organet e njerzve qe kane hequr ne spitale kur vjen makina e plerave. Apo spitalet qe jane ne nje gjyndje katastrof,apo gjykaten e rrethit ku te vjen veshtire te futesh ,ku keta gjygjtare fitojn miliona ryshfete nga mafioze ,apo rruget qe mbushen me uje kur bie shi,dhe duhet varke te kaloshe gropat?Nuk di te kete bere ndonje gje qe vertet ta kete ndihmu popullin e Tiranes.Ai popull do uje drita ne radhe te pare,pastaj ju inereson pamja e pallateve nga jashte te zbukuruara.Edhe ato rruge qe i ka shtruar besoj ta shpjegova me siper se si e ka vjedh fondin ,dhe gjysmat i ka akoma borxh ndermarjeve te ndertimit .Po te vej nja dy foto te cilat i ka bere vajza ime kur ishim ket vere ne Tirane dhe te shohesh se ne cfare gjendje eshte Tirana.Mos shiko vilat e gradacelat qe i kan ndertu mafiozet .Flasim per cfare i takon bashkise se Tiranes.

----------


## Lexuesja

Shikojeni vet ne cfare gjendje eshte gjykata e rrethit te Tiranes,dhe po ju le  ju qe admironi Edi Ramen ,ti beni komente kesaj ndertese

----------


## Lexuesja

Shiko dhe ketu nje pjese nga sistemi i ngrohjes ne spitalin e femijeve te Tiranes ,dhe po te le ty ti besh komentin.

----------


## Lexuesja

Po te coj dhe nje foto ,per pastrimin dhe higjenen e qytetit,prap po te lejoj ty te besh komentin.Dhe komentin beje sipas llogjikes dhe jo sipas  rrymave politike.Une shoh realitetin dhe flas ,keshtu dhe ti pa e pare me syte e tua nuk ke si flet nga Prishtine .Per me shume foto mund te klikosh tek albumi i Albes,aty mund te shohesh me shume realitet nga gjendja aktuale sot ne Tirane.

Pershendetje nga Lexusja

----------


## Fringo

O Lexuese, a ka ndryshuar Tirana ne krahasim me kohen kur e ksihin Kelmendi e Brojka?
Nese ka ndryshuar, (qe nuk e mohon dot) per mire apo per keq?
Aty shifet puna e Rames, e krahasuar me paraardhesit e tij, jo me New Yorkun.

----------


## Idmon

ZONJA LEXUSE JU REKUMANDOJ TE SHKRUANI NE GAZETEN R D SE NA KENI ZENE TERE FAQEN E FORUMIT ME SHKRIMET E TUA  QESHARAKE .                                                                                                                                                                                                   PERSHENDETJE DHE URIME ZONJA LEXUSE

----------


## kolombi

O deputetja e Tropojes me emrin e kendshem Lexuese ,ju flet nje djale qe nuk ka piken e rrespektit per politikanet e asnje partie,te gjithe atyre qe ndertuan keshtjella aty ku punuan kurse ne populli i thjeshte kemi fjetur ne hije te fikut.
thjesht doja te dija per kureshtje ku e merr RROGEN?
Si muratore me kategori te shtate dike mire ta hedhesh BALTEN dhe LLACIN.
Ne mizerje kemi per te mbetur gjithmone ne shqiptaret se edhe nje pike te bardhe ne nje te perditshme te zeze e ngjyrosen ,e sterrosem .

----------


## Lexuesja

> _Postuar më parë nga Idmon_ 
> *ZONJA LEXUSE JU REKUMANDOJ TE SHKRUANI NE GAZETEN R D SE NA KENI ZENE TERE FAQEN E FORUMIT ME SHKRIMET E TUA  QESHARAKE .                                                                                                                                                                                                   PERSHENDETJE DHE URIME ZONJA LEXUSE*


Une shkruaj aty ku me do qefi dhe them ate qe mendoj dhe vetem ate qe shikoj  dmth REALITETIN.Ty ne qofte se shkrimet e mia te duken qesharake,te jap nje keshille ,si me e madhe "Mos i lexo"

Qashtu bir .

----------


## Lexuesja

> _Postuar më parë nga kolombi_ 
> *O deputetja e Tropojes me emrin e kendshem Lexuese ,ju flet nje djale qe nuk ka piken e rrespektit per politikanet e asnje partie,te gjithe atyre qe ndertuan keshtjella aty ku punuan kurse ne populli i thjeshte kemi fjetur ne hije te fikut.
> thjesht doja te dija per kureshtje ku e merr RROGEN?
> Si muratore me kategori te shtate dike mire ta hedhesh BALTEN dhe LLACIN.
> Ne mizerje kemi per te mbetur gjithmone ne shqiptaret se edhe nje pike te bardhe ne nje te perditshme te zeze e ngjyrosen ,e sterrosem .*


Kolomb ashtu si ti dhe une nuk kam pike respekti per asnje nga politikat qe drejtojn sot per sot Shqiperin,por na duhet dhe ne emigranteve ta themi fjalen e lire dhe ate qe mendojm,edhe pse nuk kemi mar ndonje kategogi te vecante per" muratore" na duhet ndonjehere pa kadegori me ndertu mure,se keshtu erdhen koherat.Sa per dijeni ne Shqiptaret kurre nuk sjellim demokraci ne Shqiperi,pa pasur nje ideollogji te njejte.Ne jemi si pleshtat qe nuk rrin dot dy ne nje grusht.Ne abuzojm kudo ,dhe cfardo lloj posti qe te kemi.Ne kemi shume taracillek,dhe keto gjera nuk na lejm te ecim perpara.

Cfare ndryshimi beri Edi?Ai ka bere shume pak me gjithe ate buxhet qe ka pasur ne dore ato 3 vjet.Pse se ben te tjeret para Edit?Ata te tjeret para Edit nuk kan pas as 50% te buxhetit qe ka harxhu Edi.

----------

